# Anyone heard of laminaria? Natural miscarriage didn't get it all...



## rockys (Apr 1, 2003)

Ugg. After all that, I went in for an ultrasound yesterday. My uterus is clear, the lining is all gone but what looks like the collapsed sac is right at the tip of my cervix. He can't say for sure that is what it is but it is something foreign.

My doctor said it probably would come out on its own but that this has been going on too long (a month since I found out I was loosing the pregnancy) and that I should get it taken care of.

I am going in early Monday morning for another ultrasound. If it is still there he will insert a laminaria stick which will dilate my cervix. Later that day, I go back and he will vacuum the sac out.

Does that sound kosher? Should I be worried about this plan? I was all for the letting nature take its course thing but I am so tired of this already. I am tired of bleeding. I am 37 and really wanted two more kids. The clock is ticking. But I don't want to do anything potentially dangerous.

Thanks

Raquel


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

How long has it been since the m/c began? How long have you been bleeding?

If the m/c wasn't complete it could be more dangerous to your health to not have the D&C. A natural m/c is generally the easiest on your body but sometimes it just doesn't complete.

I am sorry.

Here is info about laminaria

http://www.medgyn.com/laminaria.asp

http://www.genesishealth.com/microme...n/ame0358.aspx


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Oh Rockys. I am so sorry you are still going through this.









The little I know about laminaria comes from the years I worked in abortion clinics. We used them to dilate the cervix for 2nd trimester abortions. My understanding is that they are made of a type of seaweed (though there is also a synthetic version) which expands like a sponge in your os and slowly and relatively gently dilates your cervix. I think it would be preferable to the dilating rods (long metal instruments) which are often used in D&Cs.

I can't comment specifically about their use in this type of situation because I really have no experience with it. The laminaria cause some cramping, but it is pretty mild if I remember correctly. It sounds like he will then use a suction like what is used in elective abortions and some D&Cs.

As someone who has also been dealing with uncertainty and is needing some closure (and it's only been 2 weeks for me) I can completely understand wanting to move on. Whatever you decide I hope things go well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

oh, rockys... i'm so sorry this is dragging on for you.

sometimes the body retains some bits and reabsorbs them, instead of letting them flow out with everything else. this takes longer to get back to your regular cycle (and probably causes cramping and heavier bleeding in your first few cycles), and sounds frustrating!

having your doctor do the d&c (which stands for dilation... what the laminaria does... and curettage, the "vacuuming") might be what you need to get things on the road.

i've done a d&c with laminaria, and while it's not fun, it's really not that big a deal. it's the emotional and hormonal aspects of the experience that really make things painful. but if you have good support and are taking good care of yourself, you WILL be able to handle this procedure if you want it. it sounds like your doctor is a gentle and compassionate person who will be kind to you.

it's when women are railroaded and pushed into the procedure without real consent or knowledge that the damage occurs (hmm, kind of like a c-sec, right?). but it doesn't sound like you are being badgered and pushed into this.

you are doing the right thing, asking good questions and considering your options. don't rush into anything, but listen to your heart. you'll know what the right thing is and the right time for it.

warmly,

katje


----------

